# Bigger Or Smaller Lineup



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

many people have been saying we should go for a SMALLER lineup
but also heaps of people have been saying we should go for a BIGGER lineup
what do you guys think.
if we go big why not try luther head to start for a little while
i think this guy could be made to be a better option then we had at sg. with david wesley
THOUGHTS???


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I want us to go for a bigger line up


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Considering the players we have I think we'd be best suited to go with a smaller lineup. Shane Battier is our best power forward and I'd rather see a nice rotation of our young guards over giving big minutes to guys like Juwon Howard and Dikembe Mutumbo. If this was my team, Howard wouldn't be playing at all because Battier and Chuck Hayes can give you much more from that position, and Steve Novak's outside shooting would be valuable as well. And in the backcourt, I'd start Kirk Snyder and Rafer Alston, and come off the bench with Luther Head and Vassillis Spanoulis. Unless we're able to sign a decent center, Mutumbo and Howard would be the two options to backup Yao. 

This would be my lineup:

PG-Alston/Spanoulis/John Lucas III
SG-Snyder/Head
SF-McGrady/Novak/Snyder/Hayes
PF-Battier/Hayes/Novak
C-Yao/Mutumbo/Howard


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

i reckon with all the resizing that the nba is undergoin we should go bigger.. then i dare any team to come inside.. yao, howard and battier and tmac would probably be taller than all of their opponents and therefore make it hard for the other team to drive in and do layups etc also.. it'll be hard for their undersize/weight players to guard bigs like yao and juwan who could easily just brush them off and dunk it/posterize


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

chn353 said:


> i reckon with all the resizing that the nba is undergoin we should go bigger.. then i dare any team to come inside.. yao, howard and battier and tmac would probably be taller than all of their opponents and therefore make it hard for the other team to drive in and do layups etc also.. it'll be hard for their undersize/weight players to guard bigs like yao and juwan who could easily just brush them off and dunk it/posterize


Well same goes for the other side of the court when they turn up their motors and leave our bigs in the dust. Imagine Yao and Juwan running with the Suns...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

The bigger, The better.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Well same goes for the other side of the court when they turn up their motors and leave our bigs in the dust. Imagine Yao and Juwan running with the Suns...


Exactly. In the run-n-gun league of today, unless your bigs are athletic and can shoot, you might as well go with the smaller lineup in order to hang with the elite.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

the suns are one team. i say bring back the days of the twin towers


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Id like for our line up to go like this:

C: Yao Ming
PF: Shane Battier
SF: Tracy McGrady
SG: V-Span
PG: Rafer Alston

What do you think? I think with that line up we are set.. the only problem is that Vassoulis is a rookie.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

chn353 said:


> the suns are one team.


And so are the Mavs, and the Spurs, and the Pistons now without Big Ben. Phoenix isn't the only elite team that gets out and runs. The league as a whole is faster.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

We need both. Depends on the matchups. We play east teams, we need big guys. We play west teams, we need smaller and faster. I'm in favor of Twin Towers II. Heat beat the Mavs don't forget. Are the Heat faster than the Mavs? You can tell the Suns just got burnt out at the end. I really wish Rox were in eastern conference.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

jworth said:


> This would be my lineup:
> 
> PG-Alston/Spanoulis/John Lucas III
> SG-Snyder/Head
> ...


Looks good. Really, barring injury, that lineup can win 55+ games.

As you mentioned, though, Howard is a problem. He's easily good enough to be a backup PF in this league. Seems a waste to have him as a third string C. But it doesn't look like there's any other place for him. Hayes has to be given a chance. He isn't going to improve much playing 10 mpg. 

Biggest weaknesses are depth at C and SF, and uncertainty regarding Spanoulis' and Lucas' capabilities.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

After all the signings, i'm still waiting for our Big to come in.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> Id like for our line up to go like this:
> 
> C: Yao Ming
> PF: Shane Battier
> ...


I looove that lineup. But the only problem is Rafer shooting is 'streaky' and we don't really know about Spanoli's outside shooting, some say is rather suspect. Frankly I doubt seriously if Jeff would start him unless he proved to play like Ginobli in practice. That's where you 'earn' your mins with Jeff during practice. I think Snyder will get the nod because they pretty much know what he can do, a little of everything + speed/defense. 
Battier at PF gives us the outside shooting from the low-post we needed next to Yao. BWorell "Battier for threee, yess!" Defensively thats not a liabilty, the littler guy guarding the bigger guy usually gets the calls... so he's not too small. I saw him guard Duncan all the time since Pau couldn't do it. He did okay, got two off fouls on him. That's what you need, its not always the shotblocker who makes the difference guys.
I'm very excited to see how the chemistry develops early on. I wish the World Championships weren't this year, then they could have informal practices together to get to know one another. Spanoli will have a hard time, he won't have any time to get comfortable in Houston at all???


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Why does everyone keep putting Battier at the PF? He is an SG that can play a little PF when necessary. TMac is going to play the 2 and Battier will play the 3.

Everyone needs to accept that JHo is our starting 4 unless we trade for something better.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Howard is done. Battier will start. End of story.


----------

